# We Aren't Learning (Some Afghan Dudes Resign)



## AWP (Jun 6, 2010)

I love it. When even Afghans aren't waking up and figuring out that the bad guys will do anything to win, will exploit their own culture, then how in the world do we expect our GIs to do the same or to deal with these scenarios?

http://www.foxnews.com/world/2010/0...-intelligence-chief-resigned/?test=latestnews



> Earlier Sunday, Interior Ministry spokesman Zemeri Bashary gave new details of the attack, saying the two attackers had eluded police providing security to the conference by dressing up as a couple -- one in street clothes and the other dressed in woman's burqa. The man hid a Kalashnikov rifle and a grenade launcher by wrapping them up in cloth like swaddled baby.
> 
> "It goes against all customs for a man to search a woman, so the enemy took advantage of this," Bashary said.


----------



## 7point62 (Jun 28, 2010)

UBL could walk down the street in Kabul in a burqa and nobody would know it. Maybe he already has. (Sigh).


----------



## racing_kitty (Jun 28, 2010)

Small wonder people in some European countries want to ban the damned things.

I remember, back in Iraq, that there was something called the "Lioness Program" (or something like that), in which the patrols, checkpoints, etc. had women with them just for the purpose of checking the UFO's (Unidentifiable Female Objects).  I know this is wishful thinking, but have the powers that be thought to employ something similar in Afghanistan?  Or has it been tried and colossally fouled up.


----------

